# Fiberglass box/LED lightbar mount and LED whip installed but I have questions...



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Just finished my little project with much appreciated help from adamwedge here on the forums.

Box is fiberglass resin coated with Bondo and painted. Has four 6.5" Pyle Hydra speakers and a 400w Pyle 4 channel amp. Yes, I realize I went with budget components so no need to bash, although constructive input is always appreciated. The amp is hooked to a bluetooth adapter from the Whoolie Shop.

The LED light bar is an eBay special 13" Cree. Part of the speaker box is a custom "shelf" the light bar is mounted to.

Whip is a 3' from GorillaWhips. Their shipping was super slow but overall it seems like a well constructed whip. I'll report more after it spends some time on my Brute.

Now for my question:

The amp has 4 channels on the RCAs and the included adapter for the 3.5mm headphone jack also splits into 4 channels. When we tested the setup with the 3.5mm line to the iPod it was loud and crisp. The bluetooth adapter just has 2 channels so it's plugged into channel 1 and 2 on the amp. When we tested the setup with the Bluetooth it was still nice and crisp however it doesn't get loud at all. Is this just a necessary evil with bluetooth or am I missing something?

Here's a vid:
2012 Brute with tunes, LED and whip - YouTube
***Song playing on video is NSFW***

Thanks in advance for any input and advice!

Doyle


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Bosslike.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Puts the habba with the babba.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

BRO, you need to use the search function. This has been discussed many times.


----------

